# Help identifying late 1950s V8 engines



## BMW70089 (Mar 1, 2015)

As part of administering an estate, I'm trying to identify the application of (2) spare V8, twin carb BMW engines from the 1950's. The owner had (2) 1957 507's as well as a 1960 2600 (which I'm led to believe is essentially a model 502).

From doing a lot of online searches, it appears that 503 engine numbers were of the format "30xxx" and that 507 engines were of the format "40xxx". This based on examples of those model cars for sale or sold where their engine nos were indicated.

One of the spare engines in the estate is no 30678, so I'm assuming that it is a 503 engine.

But the other engine is no 12620 and I've been unable to determine what model BMW it may be appropriate for.

Any assistance would be most appreciated as it will assist me in determining their values when they go up for sale.


----------



## BMW70089 (Mar 1, 2015)

*Help identifying late 1950s V8 engines-SOLVED*

BMW Archives was kind enough to offer up the answers to my questions on these two orphan engines;
- No. 30678 would fit into the number range of the BMW 503 engine, and was likely a spare engine (not assigned to a particular car)
- No. 12620 would fit to a BMW 501 V8 (2.6l) built late 1956/early 1957


----------



## BMW70089 (Mar 1, 2015)

*Spare engines - what are they worth?*

Now that I've been able to identify these spare engines, anyone have suggestions on how I determine their value?


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

Contact Goetz Pfafflin of the BMW Vintage & Classic Car Club of America: http://www.bmwvccca.com/
He should be able to point you in the right direction.

Does this lead earn me a discount on the BMW Profiles 507 book?!


----------



## BMW70089 (Mar 1, 2015)

Email sent to Goetz.
If you buy or find a buyer for either of these 2 engines, I will _GIVE_ you the book at no charge!
Thanks!


----------

